# Callejon al Napoli, è ufficiale



## MaggieCloun (11 Luglio 2013)

Con una nota ufficiale il *Napoli *comunica di aver preso a* titolo definitivo José Maria Callejon dal Real Madrid.*


----------



## Jino (11 Luglio 2013)

A me proprio non piace...


----------



## Angstgegner (11 Luglio 2013)

Bah. A quanto l'hanno preso?
Comunque soldi assolutamente buttati, IMHO.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (11 Luglio 2013)

a me piace invece...certo 10 milioni sono pure tanti


----------



## Z A Z A' (11 Luglio 2013)

Pagato troppo.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (11 Luglio 2013)

Bel salto da Madrid a Napoli. Magari esplode, ma per ora l'han pagato troppo


----------



## robs91 (11 Luglio 2013)

Buon giocatore.


----------



## Dexter (11 Luglio 2013)

sottovalutato. può rendere bene nel nostro campionato.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (12 Luglio 2013)

10 milioni è un buon prezzo visto che noi stavamo per vendere robinho a 6 milioni a 30 anni in brasile,è giovane ha fatto i suoi gol nel real madrid essendo comunque un panchinaro,quanto lo dovevano pagare? anzi per me è anche poco


----------



## Dexter (31 Agosto 2013)

Dexter ha scritto:


> sottovalutato. può rendere bene nel nostro campionato.


----------



## Fabriman94 (31 Agosto 2013)

2 gol in due presenze, mica male. E pensare che a Madrid era discreto e basta. Vedremo cosa combinerà nel corso del campionato.


----------



## The Ripper (1 Settembre 2013)

gioca benissimo


----------



## Tifo'o (28 Ottobre 2013)

Sta facendo un'ottima stagione.. eh grazie a Madrid, a Madrid c'erano Ronaldo de maria e co... e come togli il posto a quelli?


----------



## Jino (28 Ottobre 2013)

Mi sta stupendo, non avrei scommesso un centesimo su di lui. Ragazzo silenzioso, serio ma molto molto presente.


----------



## Tifo'o (11 Dicembre 2013)

Forte molto forte. Sta facendo molto bene


----------



## Sherlocked (11 Dicembre 2013)

Secondo me acquisto migliore di tevez per dirne uno, giocatore intelligente e tecnico !


----------



## Jino (11 Dicembre 2013)

Mi sbagliavo su di lui...


----------



## Rui Costa (12 Dicembre 2013)

Il vero fenomeno del Napoli. Veloce, tecnico, versatile, umile. Sono giocatori come lui ad incarnare ciò che il Milan è. Non di certo i nostri.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (12 Dicembre 2013)

E' costato meno del Mitra.


----------



## mefisto94 (12 Dicembre 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Mi sbagliavo su di lui...



Anche io.


----------



## Fabriman94 (12 Dicembre 2013)

La sorpresa del Napoli e della serie A. Bravo Callejon.


----------



## Jaqen (12 Dicembre 2013)

La c.agata che ho fatto nel venderlo al fanta... almeno Therou si sta svegliando...


----------



## Frikez (12 Dicembre 2013)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> La c.agata che ho fatto nel venderlo al fanta



Ma come?


----------



## BB7 (12 Dicembre 2013)

Felice per lui, come scrissi tempo fa già al Real mi piaceva il suo fiuto del gol


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (12 Dicembre 2013)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> La c.agata che ho fatto nel venderlo al fanta... almeno Therou si sta svegliando...



come hai fatto a venderlo :O iniziò a segnare da subito


----------



## Superdinho80 (12 Dicembre 2013)

degli attaccanti del napoli è l'unico che si sa muovere senza palla, gli altri vogliono tutti il pallone nei piedi


----------



## Fabry_cekko (12 Dicembre 2013)

ci ho visto bene...mi piaceva già a Madrid


----------



## Jaqen (13 Dicembre 2013)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Ma come?



Mi sono fidato di [MENTION=2]Livestrong[/MENTION] 

Pensavo che fosse scoppiato Insigne....


----------



## Jaqen (13 Dicembre 2013)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> come hai fatto a venderlo :O iniziò a segnare da subito



Stessa risposta che ho dato frik


----------



## Livestrong (13 Dicembre 2013)

Io mi ero fidato del giudizio del forum sul fenomenale mertens


----------



## Jaqen (13 Dicembre 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Io mi ero fidato del giudizio del forum sul fenomenale mertens



I campioncini dell'eredivise


----------



## Frikez (13 Dicembre 2013)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> I campioncini dell'eredivise



Strootman.


----------



## Jaqen (13 Dicembre 2013)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Strootman.



Eh, quello è stato preso da un doppio gioco di gabuz e teq


----------



## O Animal (15 Dicembre 2013)

Non si ferma più.. Una vera sorpresa, pensavo fosse uno dei tanti Portillo...


----------



## #Dodo90# (15 Dicembre 2013)

Fortissimo, quasi ai livelli di Matri.

Ah, pagato 10 milioni...


----------



## Dexter (16 Dicembre 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Io mi ero fidato del giudizio del forum


L'errore più grande che si possa fare  si sbaglia praticamente sempre. Non parlo per me,ovviamente,che ho cannato solo Gervinho...Anche i migliori sbagliano


----------



## Jaqen (17 Dicembre 2013)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Strootman.



Lo scarsissimo Suarez a Liverpool 
Che la vergogna scenda in me...


----------



## O Animal (21 Dicembre 2013)

Anche stasera aveva fatto un gol atomico ma i gobbi hanno corrotto la terna arbitrale..


----------

